# Brittni Colleps



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Look her up on google---texas court just found her guilty in her trial of screwing part of a high school football team------this is one pathetic family, and this woman is a teacher and mother---her idiot H., is also part of the problem, with his little group sex thing, which blossomed into her crime---read about it, its pathetic.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Oh my God. People like that really exist.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

WTF


*“Colleps, a 28-year-old mother of three and former English teacher at Kennedale High School, is accused of having group sex with four teenagers while another student videotaped the act with his cellphone, according to The Star-Telegram.
The alleged video was played for members of the jury. The cellphone video did not show Colleps' face, but it reportedly showed a woman's back as she was having intercourse with at least two different students while the others were in the room.””* Again WTF..

Her husband OMG even bigger WTF

*“Regardless of the accusations, Colleps' husband is choosing to stand by her side.
"I want you to know I love my wife. I have loved my wife since the moment I laid eyes on her over 11 years ago," said Army Specialist Fourth Class Christopher Colleps. "I have always supported my wife, and I will continue to support my wife through this whole, entire ordeal."*


Herr husband a SAINT or I don’t know other then WTF
Is the matter with him.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Judge gave her 5 years in the slammer---I guess one year for each kid she had sex with----its kind of wierd the only one crying at the sentencing, was her H.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wait a minute. All of the 'boys' were 18. So this is not a case of her having sex with underaged kids.

She was prosecuted for having 'improper' relationships with students. Not or any kind of child sex.

If those young men had sex with any other 28 year old woman who was not a teacher at their school there would have been no problem and no legal case.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Elegirl--your right---but at least texas holds teachers to a different standard----but look at all the other facts---H. got her into group sex---they have 3 little kids---who are now gonna be without a mother, and the father will probably sleep with everything/anything he can find to indulge him

Great lesson in parenting---what are those 3 kids gonna be like


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Wait a minute. All of the 'boys' were 18. So this is not a case of her having sex with underaged kids.
> 
> She was prosecuted for having 'improper' relationships with students. Not or any kind of child sex.
> 
> If those young men had sex with any other 28 year old woman who was not a teacher at their school there would have been no problem and no legal case.


The made it politics out of it. Prez election coming up.

I would assume. Or the fact its been little to many female teacher's
Banging student' latley. So they could have felt like the had no choice, 
Otherthen trying to set an example. To give the apperence of doing something about it..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Hey Elegirl--your right---but at least texas holds teachers to a different standard----but look at all the other facts---H. got her into group sex---they have 3 little kids---who are now gonna be without a mother, and the father will probably sleep with everything/anything he can find to indulge him
> 
> Great lesson in parenting---what are those 3 kids gonna be like


It's a mess, no doubt.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Judge gave her 5 years in the slammer---I guess one year for each kid she had sex with----its kind of wierd the only one crying at the sentencing, was her H.



Thats one thing imean about her husband. A big WTF :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> The made it politics out of it. Prez election coming up.
> 
> I would assume. Or the fact its been little to many female teacher's
> Banging student' latley. So could have felt like the had no choice,
> Otherthen trying to set an example.


People do get very bent out of shape when it's a female banging the male students.... the 18 and over ones.

But we know that male teachers do it as well. So have they prosecuted any male teachers under these new laws?

The video is most likely a large part of what brought this to the public eye. 

I'm not sure I agree with prosecuting her and having her go to prison for 5 years. Instead firing her and not letting her teach anymore makes more sense to me. But I'm not big on sending eveyone who prison. We incarserate way to much of our population these days... at our expense. The privately own, for profit prison stock holders do love it though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Thats one thing imean about her husband. A big WTF :scratchhead:


Her husband got her into sex clubs. He wants to be able to screw anything he wants so he's ok with her doing it as well. Not too hard to figure out.

He's probably really happy to have a wife that lets him do what he wants so he does not want to lose her.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Her husband got her into sex clubs.He wants to be able to screw anything he wants so he's ok with her doing it as well. Not too hard to figure out.
> 
> He's probably really happy to have a wife that lets him do what he wants so he does not want to lose her.


Ok. Missed that part. Know it makes all makes sense.

His statement that he will wait for here,love of his life.Yada yada blah blah..


*Her husband got her into sex clubs*

I wouldn't be shocked if banging her student´s was her husband´s idea all along..

*But we know that male teachers do it as well. So have they prosecuted any male teachers under these new laws?*

You are right there. But however its more juice 
to print stories like this,when a women gets caught.
Then men. Sell´s more news paper sadly.

If any men have been caught? i have no idea.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Right now this teacher having sex with students, no matter the age---is a TEXAS law only---all the rest of the 49 states, are still in the the kid has to be under age grouping

I know when male teachers get caught the punishment seems to be tougher on them

A few years ago a late 50's year old music teacher, was doing a 13 year old---and get this---she was doing the kid in her own bed at home, and her h. was in the bed with them, (that is the god's honest truth)---she got 15 years, and won't get out till she is in her very late 60's, or early 70's.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Right now this teacher having sex with students, no matter the age---is a TEXAS law only---all the rest of the 49 states, are still in the the kid has to be under age grouping
> 
> I know when male teachers get caught the punishment seems to be tougher on them
> 
> A few years ago a late 50's year old music teacher, was doing a 13 year old---and get this---she was doing the kid in her own bed at home, and her h. was in the bed with them, (that is the god's honest truth)---she got 15 years, and won't get out till she is in her very late 60's, or early 70's.


Well it seems to me that 15 years is anyting but a light sentence. So at least they got it right that time.

I do think that a male teacher having sex with a minor female is worse because he could get her pregnant. A child getting pregnant has a huge chance of causing her life long problems even if the pregnancy is aborted.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

lol, no wonder the husband is sticking by her then


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

It took a jury less than an hour to find her guilty, she got 5 yrs, in the slammer---she ended up doin 10 kids---while her H., was in the service, but he and her, he claimed were into group sex---well maybe she can do group sex in the texas state pen.


----------

